# does anyone know a hydro lake to fish in ohio or wv?



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

im looking for bass. tring to shake off cabin fever already.


----------



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

If your up north a bit by berlin and milton there is a spillway I do go there through out the winter


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

you can catch them in the river and deep creeks right now, just look for deep slow water with a muddy bottom. fish very slow i do well with tubes and grubs this time of year


----------



## WVridgeRunner (Nov 30, 2007)

TRy Mt. Storm lake just east from morgantown wv. the water never drops below 70 degrees in the middle of january. Google Mt. Storm lake WV


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Erie has a lot of discharges.
Lots of fish to be found.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey WVRidgeRunner, is there any shore fishing spots at Mt. Storm lake? I live over in Jefferson County on the panhandle and may need to take a drive to get into some better fishing. Thinking of hitting the Potomac or another small stream for some smallies when I make it back after the Holidays. But the water will be a little colder in those streams. What type of fish are in the lake?


----------



## WVridgeRunner (Nov 30, 2007)

oufisherman said:


> Hey WVRidgeRunner, is there any shore fishing spots at Mt. Storm lake? I live over in Jefferson County on the panhandle and may need to take a drive to get into some better fishing. Thinking of hitting the Potomac or another small stream for some smallies when I make it back after the Holidays. But the water will be a little colder in those streams. What type of fish are in the lake?


www.abramscreek.com/Mt-Storm.html 
check this link out. there is definatley shore access. I'm not sure what all is in there, the times I have gone i have caught some big largemouth and smallies.
I know there is saugers, and white bass. I was there last feb, when it was like 10 degrees out and the water was 60. caught some nice smallies on 4 inch brown tubes.


----------



## WVridgeRunner (Nov 30, 2007)

OU....you wouldn't happen to know jamie longerbeam would you?


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

WVridgerunner, thanks for the info. No, I don't know anybody by that name.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

hey ridge runner .i heard the bass caught is way down there since this summer. have u or anyone u know doing any good at mt storm.


----------



## full time outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2008)

i live in streetsboro and i believe the sand and gravel pits here are the best bass fishing in the whole state 10 plus bass are cuaght there frequently


----------

